# Whats your favourite air freshener?



## Raga

Hi all ! I dont know if this has been up before? Had a look couldn't find anything? Just wondering whats your favourite air freshener? 
I like the magic tree black ice!
Soo whats your favourite?


----------



## magpieV6

Gottu be Auto Finesses' air freshners, love the blue & green.

Plus you get a nice piccy on them too


----------



## R5 MEE

California scents. Orange something cant remember If you look on ebay you can get 4 for less than £8 Lasts for ages.


----------



## Raga

California scent i used to use them last for ages just thought i'll have a change


----------



## R7KY D

Gliptone , Only really works if you've got a leather interior though


----------



## matt_83

Coronado Cherry California Scent :thumb:


----------



## Raga

I got this 5L air freshener it smells exactly like that cherry thing from California scents... Shame i don't use it much..


----------



## Jammy J

Love the Auto Finesse ones but going to buy CG Stripper Scent soon me thinks!


----------



## Junior Bear

Autofinesse berry

Or the shinerama logo ones!

I like the chemical guys watermelon spray too


----------



## JwilliamsM

R7KY D said:


> Gliptone , Only really works if you've got a leather interior though


+1 last about 2 months


----------



## Natalie

California Scents Golden State Delight or Coronado Cherry.

Got Hawaiin Garden atm and it's quite subtle, got the vents open full but it's still quite weak. I like the smell of it though, it's nice & fresh.


----------



## Crispo

The shinearama logo ones are awesome! The smell needs to be bottled!


----------



## Junior Bear

I've got one in the garage still in the packet, the garage smells divine! Proper strong!!


----------



## clarkey1269

chemical guys stripper scent.


----------



## SimonBash

Yankee Candle sun and sand


----------



## Naddy37

I use Soap & Glory body mist in the e250....


----------



## Mk3Brick

stripper scent for me.:thumb:


----------



## deeman72

jelly belly if i had to have one


----------



## weemaco

Addicted too stripper scent but it doesnt last long. Really like Black Ice hangers smells fresh and always get comments.


----------



## Samh92

Was California scents but found a new love for chemical guys stripper scent, can't get enough of it


----------



## Stevesuds

Magic tree bubble gum 
Yet to smell or try stripper scent.


----------



## Samh92

Stevesuds said:


> Magic tree bubble gum
> Yet to smell or try stripper scent.


It will convert you :lol:


----------



## t180black

Magic Tree Black Ice is the one for me. 

Smells better if you have leather interior as as the smells compliment each other. Mer leather conditioner - sweet as......................


----------



## podgemasterson

Really like california scents but after trying cg stripper scent that's way ahead of the rest for me. 
It's just such a unique smell and it's all ill be using now, awesome stuff!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

..california scent cherry..magic tree black ice.


----------



## DMH-01

CG Stripper Scent or the Shinearama logo one :thumb:


----------



## majcas84

Lots of shouts for Stripper Scent.

Can anyone describe it? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Hardsworth

Car Scents - Laguna Breeze :thumb:


----------



## podgemasterson

majcas84 said:


> Lots of shouts for Stripper Scent.
> 
> Can anyone describe it? I'm intrigued.


Now thats a tough one!
If you forget about the stripper aspect its just a really pleasant fresh smell!
I think it has a small bit of coconut in there somewhere but its not in anyway overpowering. It kinda has a slightly sweet smell too and it got rid of my cigarette smell BRILLIANTLY :thumb:

Best bet is just to bite the bullet and give it a go!
Im so glad I did!


----------



## Wout_RS

i've tried the Autofinesse Berry Hanger now, and after 2 weeks i find that the smell is almost gone.

Is this correct? do other people have the same experience?


----------



## Junior Bear

Yep, still good for a hanging freshener


----------



## Junior Bear

majcas84 said:


> Lots of shouts for Stripper Scent.
> 
> Can anyone describe it? I'm intrigued.


Cheap aftershave with spicy BO


----------



## Jammy J

Wout_RS said:


> i've tried the Autofinesse Berry Hanger now, and after 2 weeks i find that the smell is almost gone.
> 
> Is this correct? do other people have the same experience?


Yep! Just replaced the berry one with the cool tonight and i think it was about 3 weeks.........



Junior Bear said:


> Cheap aftershave with spicy BO


Whit? :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

Jammy J said:


> Yep! Just replaced the berry one with the cool tonight and i think it was about 3 weeks.........
> 
> Whit? :lol:


That's what I though of stripper scent


----------



## Nally

Shinearamnas own one


----------



## Junior Bear

Nally said:


> Shinearamnas own one


I put this one in that car yesterday smelt great but...

The smell has turned into a playdough smell now though? Is this right??


----------



## dave-g

Autosmart cranberry hanging disc ones......but damnnn they're strong at first


----------



## chrisgreen

Preferred Air Fresheners:
California Scents: Cherry or Cinnamon Apple
CG Stripper Scent (wonderful smell of debauchery, exploitation and shame, but the scent simply doesn't dwell long enough, so have stopped buying it).


----------



## The Turtle

Too many......so i started to collect them....then stored them.....still in original packaging etc....

its getting a bit much when ive got over 500 bnip 

got the full set of vauxhall cmon ones...full set of magic trees from uk and overseas ..simpsons...haynes manual ones....ed hardy....sorry im gettimg carried away (in a straight jacket)


----------



## The Turtle

dave-g said:


> Autosmart cranberry hanging disc ones......but damnnn they're strong at first


i only use these for work and omg i could almost eat it when i open the packet


----------



## Nally

Junior Bear said:


> I put this one in that car yesterday smelt great but...
> 
> The smell has turned into a playdough smell now though? Is this right??


Lol no!
but my gf had perfume like that lol
They do sell a bubble gum one that's quite similar to there one I am just gonna spray it when the smells gone. Been in the car three weeks still smells great so far. Do you have heaters on it of somthing. ?


----------



## Junior Bear

Nope. Might be a mix of cg watermelon I sprayed on the seats aswel tbh


----------



## Pugboi

I love the autosmart chew gum it's its name on the can I believe !! Always give it a quick blast before I get out the car so smells fresh when I next get in it !!


----------



## derbigofast

matt_83 said:


> Coronado Cherry California Scent :thumb:


+1 for me


----------



## cassy

Auto expressions under the seat ones for me, they last for ages!

Think I will try the California Scents next.


----------



## m1pui

I like Autoglym Autofresh myself.

I got a few of the AutoSmart hanging ones a couple of weeks ago, Cool Blast or Cool Wave I think, and put one in my sisters when I cleaned it for her. I think it's a bit overpowering & sickly but she and my other half think it smells really really nice!


----------



## Raga

Need to try autoglym air fresheners they any good? Or do they smell bad?


----------



## Dohnut

Blueberry jelly belly..mmm


----------



## jlw41

Cali scents Hawaiian gardens for me :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Discovered autosmart berry today


Wow!


----------



## jlw41

Junior Bear said:


> Discovered autosmart berry today
> 
> Wow!


:thumb: another favourite of mine, but I enjoy 'blasting' them too much :lol:


----------



## nichol4s

Autosmart berry for me too. Just don't spray before you have a drive, believe me it can be strong!
Tempted to try the CG stripper scent now though after seeing so many reviews


----------



## AllenF

Bum gas
Smells wicked when you put heaters on


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Autosmart bubble gum blast for me, It would of been cg stripper scent but it lasts about as long as a fart.


----------



## MarkSmith

Autoglym Autofresh every time for me


----------



## -Raven-

I love the California Scents tins! 

Some are too strong, and some are not strong enough lol! Golden state delight was the last one I got, super strong this one! Too strong for me. 

I got new car smell in there at the moment, not too bad at all.


----------



## organisys

CG Stripper Scent or CG Vanilla.


----------



## jd1982

Guys, I dont mean to bring this old thread up but Iv found a site which mite not have been listed before (correct me if am wrong) which do aftershave/perfume air fresheners if anyone is interested?
Ever wondered how Hollister shop smells the way it does?
love Pacco Rabbane One million? Armani?
well iv just ordered some 250ml spray trigger for £4 which is a absolute bargain but p&p is more than the product! Should be next day @ £6 p&p.

Il let you know how I get on guys. If you want a link, just let me know.

Kind regards

P.s im not a representative to this as this is my first purchase from them...


----------



## Samh92

jd1982 said:


> Guys, I dont mean to bring this old thread up but Iv found a site which mite not have been listed before (correct me if am wrong) which do aftershave/perfume air fresheners if anyone is interested?
> Ever wondered how Hollister shop smells the way it does?
> love Pacco Rabbane One million? Armani?
> well iv just ordered some 250ml spray trigger for £4 which is a absolute bargain but p&p is more than the product! Should be next day @ £6 p&p.
> 
> Il let you know how I get on guys. If you want a link, just let me know.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> P.s im not a representative to this as this is my first purchase from them...


Link please, if they do Hollister I'd be buying 2000 bottles lol, love the smell of it


----------



## year

You can use every scent you want ,,better to go for the better perfume's in the world, the same you use for your skin,.. i use leather scent, or do you guys thougt that leather smells that way naturaly,,,,


----------



## Dave Y

I used to love the Feu ones where you had to put a pin in the back.
Can you still buy them?


----------



## kev999

Can you put up link please.



jd1982 said:


> Guys, I dont mean to bring this old thread up but Iv found a site which mite not have been listed before (correct me if am wrong) which do aftershave/perfume air fresheners if anyone is interested?
> Ever wondered how Hollister shop smells the way it does?
> love Pacco Rabbane One million? Armani?
> well iv just ordered some 250ml spray trigger for £4 which is a absolute bargain but p&p is more than the product! Should be next day @ £6 p&p.
> 
> Il let you know how I get on guys. If you want a link, just let me know.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> P.s im not a representative to this as this is my first purchase from them...


----------



## jd1982

Here you go, sorry for the late reply. Its been manic since I finished work...

http://www.ape-detail.co.uk//air-freshner-aftershaveperfume-250ml-99-p.asp

Just going through this site and all there gear. They musy be just starting up as there is only afew limited things.
but the air fresheners look interesting.
I ordered mine earlier, so il let you guys know what its like when I receive it.

I do love that Hollister smell tho lol.

Cant wait to try One million.


----------



## Raga

Defo do let us know , I want to get a bulk load of new car smell can't find anyone that does it


----------



## floydlloyd

I got cali scents cherry freshener which is really nice. Lasted a while too


----------



## jd1982

Iv got s**t loads of California scents and magic trees. Them cali scents are amazing! But am thinking of putting some Hollister in a empty ambi pur bottle for home and car. Lol, lets see where this gets me.

But good aftershaves use oil than alcohol. But I read on another forum, it only needs afew sprays on carpet and seats. Jobs a good one. I dont mind £4 abottle as long as its good. But buy more than one because shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## R5 MEE

Ive just cleaned my carpets and all the nasty smells have gone


----------



## David Herron

Autofinesse Sweet Shop (Blue one)


----------



## Derekh929

R5 MEE said:


> California scents. Orange something cant remember If you look on ebay you can get 4 for less than £8 Lasts for ages.


+1 for that


----------



## tarbyonline

cassy said:


> Auto expressions under the seat ones for me, they last for ages!
> 
> Think I will try the California Scents next.


Use the auto expressions under seat berry one myself along with the occasional blast of auto smart berry just to boost the smell after I have cleaned the car.. As you say the AE ones last months in fact I've had one under my passenger seat over six months and there is still some fragrance left! I would also use ag odour eliminator tho of I have had any takeaway in the car for example so maybe this helps the longevity?

Really didn't like California Scents myself and I really tried to like them even trying the vent clips instead of the (rather sharp) tins. One actually made me feel sick! I suppose its like perfume what one person likes another hates.

Trying car-chem sprays next but from what I have tried of them in the house don't expect them to last at all. Have ordered the auto finesse berry one just to have a nice piccy to supplement what I already have., when the smell dies will prob renew the auto expressions one.


----------



## Samh92

I'd buy from that site but at them shipping prices I can see why they don't have a lot, I don't mind paying p+p but some places do take the p when charging you silly amounts. Until someone can confirm how nice they smell and how nice is the Hollister one is I'm holding back for now lol.

Although down the markets they have perfume and aftershave fakes such a CK one and 1 million in 250 ml bottles so I'd imagine it will just be them, then sold off as 'car air fresheners' if so they smell cheap and tacky :lol:


----------



## rogeyboy

Ive always been a magic tree fan myself, vanilla or new car smell.
But i just brought the wife a cali scents cherry and her car smells really nice, so im gonna try one next. £3.99 each is alot tho, im gonna go scour ebay lol


----------



## organisys

CG Vanilla for me.


----------



## mr.t

I dont bother with air freshners nomore.

They dont last long
If their hidden then the smell doesnt get around,unless you have the airfresher on show or dangling which would annoy me.

I am now just spraying a big bottle of febreeze sort of stuff all the way around the car.(its actualy pound lands version but smells fantastic). It might only last a few days but i spray it everywhere every few days and the smell stays fresh.Im surprised people dont use this instead of an air freshner.


----------



## weemaco

Really like the Autofineese sweet shop hangers they are brilliant. Also big fan of CG stripper scent however it lasts about 2/3 days even with sprayign in foot wells etc.


----------



## jd1982

Right guys,
I came home today to see a nice DPD package on my table. Could only be one thing which was ordered on Saturday afternoon.
This was a very fast shipment (should be for £6) from them.
The item was packaged well and I was like a kid a Christmas lol.

Opened it all up and sprayer was separate from the bottle. Screwed it all up and blasted it!
what can I say about this product...???

CRAP!

I dont want to be slating anybody off or any Company but this was weak stuff. Even sprayed it on my back hand and you could smell watered down product.
After the initial spray, I left it to dry down and 'yes' it does smell like Hollister. Wasnt strong tho.

I had high hopes for this.

So went out to the car and sprayed the seats and carpets. Afew blasts here and there. Left it for the hour and came back because I needed to fit a new speaker in the door.
the smell of Hollister was actually not bad but could be better.

Would I recommend this product?
no
would I buy this product again or any other flavour?
no
was it worth the money?
no.

Not being funny, but you mite aswel use your expensive aftershave and spray that in the car for better effect or even my little girl who is 9 years old has perfume stronger.

Thee worse £10 iv spent!

Sorry guys.


----------



## bigbadjay

I like california scents coconut, some of the others arnt strong enough. Solved this by duct taping it to the dash!

Actually saw a van with air freshner hangers one bacon and a toast one. I can only imagine what it smells like.


----------



## chrisgreen

jd1982 said:


> I dont want to be slating anybody off or any Company but this was weak stuff. Even sprayed it on my back hand and you could smell watered down product.


Giving first hand feedback (even when it is negative) is not 'slating a product', it is important to warn the rest of us and to inform the manufacturer so they know their product sucks (or is brilliant).

I would add that the crappy bottle would have immediately set off alarm bells for me.

If its as rubbish as you say, it's important you call out the manufacturer and get a refund or replacement - it is the only way they will learn!


----------



## jd1982

chrisgreen said:


> Giving first hand feedback (even when it is negative) is not 'slating a product', it is important to warn the rest of us and to inform the manufacturer so they know their product sucks (or is brilliant).
> 
> I would add that the crappy bottle would have immediately set off alarm bells for me.
> 
> If its as rubbish as you say, it's important you call out the manufacturer and get a refund or replacement - it is the only way they will learn!


Thankyou for the tip. Dearly note!
They have a facebook page and maybe I should private mail them instead of writing something on there wall.
if anything, a refund would be in order than a replacment as its too weak for anything.

il keep everyone informed on how the refund/replacement goes.

kind regards everyone!


----------



## Samh92

Thanks for the review. Glad I held off until hearing about the outcome.

Had a feeling it would of been naff and expected it to be similar to fake aftershaves from the market. Although you've just made me grab my actual bottle of Hollister and spray it all over me mmmmmmm 

That being said I'm going Hollister tomorrow so may buy a few bottles :lol:


----------



## Samh92

Btw you really add to the phase 'putting bread on the table' :lol:


----------



## jd1982

Samh92 said:


> Thanks for the review. Glad I held off until hearing about the outcome.
> 
> Had a feeling it would of been naff and expected it to be similar to fake aftershaves from the market. Although you've just made me grab my actual bottle of Hollister and spray it all over me mmmmmmm
> 
> That being said I'm going Hollister tomorrow so may buy a few bottles :lol:


how funny, I ended up spraying some Hollister on me straight after lol.
cant beat the original. Iv emailed them through Facebook so hopefully will have a answer to my problem.


----------



## Samh92

jd1982 said:


> how funny, I ended up spraying some Hollister on me straight after lol.
> cant beat the original. Iv emailed them through Facebook so hopefully will have a answer to my problem.


Original so cal? Best smell ever 

Let us know what they say


----------



## jd1982

Got a reply last night and he was shocked at what I had to say...

First one is me and the second is his reply....



















Its good for him to offer refund or exchange of product. But the p&p wouldnt be refunded I would of thought and goes through me if I send it back, I would of paid £8+ just on postage there and back.

I will keep hold of the product and spritz the product after a detail.

For the same price without p&p I will stick to Pongo air fresheners lol.

I do feel alittle bad for being blunt by what I have put.


----------



## Samh92

Don't feel bad bud. Feedback is feedback, a company had to learn somehow to make their products better. Agreed about the postage though, which as you said properly isn't worth sending it back.

Ps check your notifications man :lol:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

im a fan of the refresher bar air freshener atm , not to over powering and smells lovely 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Swe...lePhonesCasesPouches&var=&hash=item53f49473af


----------



## Focusaddict

Stripper Scent FTW. :lol:


----------



## lewylinto

Auto smart bubblegum blast or I use the aerosol type fabreeze!


----------



## Markojay

Jelly belly one's are nice as are the Autosmart ones


----------



## Bustanut

Thanks jd1982, I had followed your link to their website and was going to buy the hollister and Abercrombie ones. Glad I held off now.


----------



## kev999

I too was going to purchase some of their air fresheners,but holy **** 6 quid odd on postage,not a feckin hope in hell.


----------



## jd1982

welsh.Z.S. said:


> im a fan of the refresher bar air freshener atm , not to over powering and smells lovely
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Swe...lePhonesCasesPouches&var=&hash=item53f49473af


They look nice, and they live in Sheffield. Wonder if I could pop round and have a butcher's lol.


----------



## jd1982

Bustanut said:


> Thanks jd1982, I had followed your link to their website and was going to buy the hollister and Abercrombie ones. Glad I held off now.


Just received another message from the guy saying he will be getting some new scents in the next few weeks so will send me some samples. Which is nice of the guy...


----------



## jd1982

kev999 said:


> I too was going to purchase some of their air fresheners,but holy **** 6 quid odd on postage,not a feckin hope in hell.


For a 250ml bottle was a rip off. It put me off but though 'its only a tenner' but that could of got me something I really needed tho. Gutted but iv learned from it...


----------



## Obsessed Merc

I bought a couple of Ape products - smell nice, but as above are not strong enough to last.

They need to make them more concentrated. I emailed Alan of Rim Refurbish and I gave him the heads up.


----------



## Obsessed Merc

chrisgreen said:


> Preferred Air Fresheners:
> California Scents: Cherry or Cinnamon Apple
> CG Stripper Scent (wonderful smell of debauchery, exploitation and shame, but the scent simply doesn't dwell long enough, so have stopped buying it).


I bought some stripper scent - strange wet wipe smell. Pleasant, but as above it soon disappears.


----------



## Kneller

Just ordered myself some California Scents - Golden State Delight and Coronado Cherry.

Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## VW STEVE.

Magic Tree,Black Ice or Vanilla.


----------



## 123HJMS

Kneller said:


> Just ordered myself some California Scents - Golden State Delight and Coronado Cherry.
> 
> Can't wait to try them out!


coronado cherry is great - everyone comments on how nice my car smells but sometimes in the summer when your cars been sitting in the sun baking you start to choke on the smell when you first get in it


----------



## sunnylunn

*stripper scent*



Jammy J said:


> Love the Auto Finesse ones but going to buy CG Stripper Scent soon me thinks!


does this smell of fish?


----------



## chrisgreen

sunnylunn said:


> does this smell of fish?


Thankfully no, but it does smell of debauchery, seedy nightclubs, girls with too much makeup on, misspent youth, shame and sorrow.

It is brilliant, but like the real thing, it doesn't last long and you'll need another session very soon after the last to get the buzz going again.


----------



## bigup

im enjoying the new car smell, as....er my car is new

but once that wears off, il be using AS blast Bubble Gum

tried it in the mrs car recently and im very impressed


----------



## jd1982

Obsessed Merc said:


> I bought a couple of Ape products - smell nice, but as above are not strong enough to last.
> 
> They need to make them more concentrated. I emailed Alan of Rim Refurbish and I gave him the heads up.


Alright there, when did you let him know about his products?
Because in the last message he said he sells loads of them and no complaints like mine...
Yes, it defo needs to be more concentrated so it lasts longer, but with a magic tree only being 70p in some places last weeks compared to £4 product and £6 p&p which last afew hours.

Think I will stick to Pongo or magic tree's for other people's cars and buy the best for mine.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

jd1982 said:


> They look nice, and they live in Sheffield. Wonder if I could pop round and have a butcher's lol.


lol can also get them from tesco


----------



## fuzzy

I love the bubblegum ones Shinearama give away with their orders. 

Just makes me want buy more stuff from them.


----------



## Jammy J

Anyone tried the Yankee Candle ones?


----------



## pushtiulk

Chemical Guys Stripper Scent


----------



## Goodylax

*Freshness*

I began using little trees -coconut and recently Mango ( smells ridiculously good)

But I usually give customers a Yankee Candle one.
I prefer: Clean cotton/fluffy towels, sun n sand,or coconut bay (seems to last the longest). Their "room sprays" are also excellent (I use the fresh/clean air scent) and usually lasts a couple days after spaying.

I recently ordered a 4 pack of Cali scents- pineapple and coconut- cant wait to try!


----------



## ceejay

Another fan of stripper scent....


----------



## taylor8

Jammy J said:


> Anyone tried the Yankee Candle ones?


Yeah very good, have done for a few years now:thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

It's a tough call between Autosmart Berry and Bubblegum but I think Berry just has the edge, it's has a bit more of a natural smell. The other Autosmart blasts (Fresh & Cool) arn't bad either but I don't think I'd buy them again, Cool smells bit like mens deodorant and Fresh smells a bit like those Glade air fresheners for bathrooms.


----------



## Natalie

Jammy J said:


> Anyone tried the Yankee Candle ones?


They smell nice but don't really last that long


----------



## Jammy J

taylor8 said:


> Yeah very good, have done for a few years now:thumb:





Natalie said:


> They smell nice but don't really last that long


Cool. Bought a couple from Halfrauds as i know the actual candles are meant to be good so thats why i got them.


----------



## martinmsport

berry blast , autosmart !


----------



## SteveyG

I've given up on air fresheners. The charcoal odour filter just absorbs all of the scent so you're fighting a losing battle!


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> It's a tough call between Autosmart Berry and Bubblegum but I think Berry just has the edge, it's has a bit more of a natural smell. The other Autosmart blasts (Fresh & Cool) arn't bad either but I don't think I'd buy them again, Cool smells bit like mens deodorant and Fresh smells a bit like those Glade air fresheners for bathrooms.


berry blast and bubblegum yum yum,bubblegum i think has the edge soooo good:thumb:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

been using a 50ml pot of autofinesse temptation wax as air freshener lately lol


----------



## steve204me

My ****er Spaniel scent seems to last forever 



Steve.


----------



## Sid

I enjoyed viewing Forensic Detailing Channel on YouTube and his reviews of car air fresheners.





As has already been mentioned here, he loves the Chemical Guys sprays, things like Stripper Scent, and Strawberry Margerita.

I'm intrigued by the *AutoGlanz* Cherry, and Bubblegum he first reviews...
They seem to have higher scores and potentcy.
21 scents, the vastest range!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383044
https://auto-glanz.co.uk/interior/air-fresheners.html

Buying the California Scents Coronada Cherry & the Balboa Bubblegum as back ups!


----------



## barry75

Must watch that video later just have a little tree in the car at the moment,
Chemical guys stripper seems to get good reviews might have to pick up some to try


----------



## steelghost

Working my way through a litre :doublesho of Car Chem Cool Water

I really like the Polished Bliss own brand cardboard ones but they don't last long enough. If they did that as a spray I'd be on it like a shot.


----------



## Smanderson117

I've been using the grape scented (purple one can't remember the official name) Jelly Belly and topping up with a spray or two or chemical guys grape air freshener. Always get comments saying the car smells nice when people get in and I recently had someone say "no matter what car you have (I change a lot) they always smell lovely" so must be a winning formula


----------



## Andysp

CG stripper scent smells good but as mentioned before it lasts as long as a fart,not good enough in my opinion.
Going to try the california scent tins next to see if there any better?


----------



## Taxboy

Nothing - I just like the smell of clean perhaps I'm in a minority of one same as I don't get scented shampoos, wax etc l'm really a function over form sort of guy

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Andysp said:


> CG stripper scent smells good but as mentioned before it lasts as long as a fart,not good enough in my opinion.
> Going to try the california scent tins next to see if there any better?


Don't get new leather scent it smells nowt like leather, in fact it smells of nowt full stop, cherry one is really good, last extremely longer than the afore mentioned fart


----------



## Minimiller

I Mixed it up with every car wash I did or detail.

Used Chemical guys stripper Scent
Chemical guys Bubblegum
Chemical guys blackfrost
Jellybelly Tangerine

I found stripper scent lasts a while a day or two but I sprayed the boot carpet quite liberally and everytime I hoover or open the boot I get a strong smell of it 2 - 3 weeks down the line.

Chemical guys bubble-gum is the same in scent duration last a couple of days id say.

Black frost I haven't used too much not a scent I like personally smells like the black magic tree air fresheners you get from any supermarket.

Jelly belly tangerine smelt fantastic lasted about 10 seconds


----------



## virgiltracey

My new favorite is the Mr Zogs sex wax hangers, you'll normally find them in surf shops around Cornwall and the south west, smell amazing and last a few weeks.

I've been running the coconut one for nearly a month now!


----------



## MrRJ

Jammy J said:


> Love the Auto Finesse ones but going to buy CG Stripper Scent soon me thinks!


My all time favourite air freshener. A few sprits in each air vent and it lasts for about a week. It's not overpowering at all, just the right amount of the 'smell of success'...


----------

